
Microsoft Diminishes Windows Role in Cloud-Focused Reorganization - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-diminishes-windows-role-in-cloud-focused-reorganization-1522335763
======
bmcusick
Organize for growth. Windows will continue to be a big fountain of money for
decades to come, I'm sure, but the desktop market isn't growing. Mobile and
Cloud are growing, the MSFT lost the war for Mobile. It has to go all in on
Cloud, and it cannot allow Windows turf protection to prevent it from winning
the biggest possible slice of that pie.

------
rbanffy
My feeling is that Windows is still a very important sales driver for their
cloud offerings, in particular through volume licensing.

